# Slightly concerning growth on Nose - Should I be worried?



## Cauterize (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Guys

I wanted to post as I am concerned about my 'tiel, we have had him for a fair while now and we are not entirely sure how old he is, but recently I have noticed that on his left nostril he has a some black growth, just above his beak, I am not sure if this is just boogies or something of the sort or if should be concerned about it.

Also I can't really grab him to get a look properly, he is really skittish for some reason, he gets a bit aggressive and squawks alot - so since the last time I tried I haven't gone into his cage as I would be worried about him getting hurt. 

We haven't had him all his life so I don't know if his behavior is due to previous treatment.



















Anyone got any suggestions about what it might be?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I think he needs to see a vet... It could be a fungal growth, a tumour or something else, but only a vet can tell you for sure... Good luck.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I would definitely take him to a vet. That does not look normal at all, and could be a sign of a serious underlying problem.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I second the above opinions, a trip to the vet


----------



## Cauterize (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys - will arrange to take him to the vet this week and see what they say


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you should try to get to the vet asap. That could be something very serious and every day counts!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

